

‘Weev’ Stops By Occupy Wall Street - mkm416
http://www.observer.com/2011/10/hacker-hero-weev-stops-by-occupy-wall-street-video/

======
danso
And he leaves a particular biting comment for the author:

>>

I did not steal the identify of Matt Schwartz. I informed him that his was at
risk to theft. There's a difference. Mr. Schwartz's article on me is libelous
and he was deliberately untruthful. I have never stolen anyone's identity, and
this article is not even remotely truthful.

"After being released last month" You can't even get my release date right, I
have been out for months.. Nor did I say the subsequent statement. I also have
never been convicted of a felony, and thus am not a felon. Try mastering basic
facts before you pretend being a journalist. \-----

